# Office 365



## jim may (Feb 10, 2018)

Over the years I've been seeing the subject product increasing more and more in the MS office field.

As I look through the features being offered off the Banner Ad here in Mr Excel - I do not see any
reference or wording with regard to Visual Basic for Applications.  Can someone clue me in on whether
the VBA component is available in Office 365?

Thanks,

Jim May


----------



## mole999 (Feb 10, 2018)

some discussion here > https://social.technet.microsoft.co...5-2016-how-to-reinstall?forum=Office2016ITPro looks like it should be available, though I'm not sure what works when its in a cloud


----------



## RoryA (Feb 10, 2018)

Office 365 is a subscription, not a product as such. It includes full desktop versions of Office (which one is dependent on your subscription level), which support VBA. The online version of Office (which is not actually related to 365) does not support VBA in any way, and nor will it.


----------



## jaustin (Feb 16, 2018)

RoryA said:


> Office 365 is a subscription, not a product as such. It includes full desktop versions of Office (which one is dependent on your subscription level), which support VBA. The online version of Office (which is not actually related to 365) does not support VBA in any way, and nor will it.




Roy A.

I have both Office 365 and Office 365 Pro Plus (on separate computers but hosted in the cloud as a subscription service) and both support VBA (fully as far as I can tell).  Have not noticed any limitations, in my use.  I am running into issues with potential limitations in the Data Model but haven't eliminated user error.

jarummel


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2018)

You are talking about the software that is installed on your computer which does, as I said, support VBA. The version of Excel that runs online in a web browser does not support VBA, and never will barring a fundamental and miraculous shift by Microsoft.


----------



## jaustin (Feb 16, 2018)

RoryA said:


> You are talking about the software that is installed on your computer which does, as I said, support VBA. The version of Excel that runs online in a web browser does not support VBA, and never will barring a fundamental and miraculous shift by Microsoft.




Sorry, didn't realize you were speaking of the Office "apps" that only run on a browser.  Yes, I'm sure that version does not support VBA.

jaustin


----------

